# Where to put termite bait station in driveway.



## John_W (Nov 3, 2009)

Cook’s Pest Control needs to install a Sentricon termite bait station in the driveway, between the garage doors. Two choices: at the end of the control joint - or - a few inches to the side. Concerned about uncontrolled cracks developing.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Could they install the bait station inside the garage on the other side of that wall. That should be a low traffic area and if garage floor is a slab the bait might cover the same area. Not an insect pro so suggestion may be worthless.

Bud


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Between the two options given I choose the one at the end of the control joint.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*hopefully they'll use a diamond core drill so no unexpected spalls/fractures,,, joed's got the right location,,, there'll eventually be a crk at the end of it anyway*


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Never drill holes in your driveway.

Put baits along side of drive

Put a small access panel/small fake front between the doors in the wood for bait trap.

Much easier, cheaper, and doesn't cause problems now or later.


----------

